# My before and after pic



## Schumi (Jan 12, 2005)

A friend modded a picture for me, and it turned out to be great 

Click here to see it :thumbup:

And Click here to see more pictures and generel info about my E 46 328.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Schumi said:


> A friend modded a picture for me, and it turned out to be great
> 
> Click here to see it :thumbup:
> 
> And Click here to see more pictures and generel info about my E 46 328.


 :tsk: hands in that position, Petter Solberg would :spank: your :bareass:

:bigpimp:

Car looks good, wheels are a nice change :thumbup:


----------



## Schumi (Jan 12, 2005)

Lol, he wouldn't even be near me


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

nice , never seen m5 rims on a 3. My great grandfather was from stavanger :thumbup:


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

I am enjoying the summer alloys


----------



## danielhe (Apr 10, 2005)

silver with sand?


----------

